# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  قطوف من كتاب (الأخلاق والسير في مداواة النفوس) للإمام ابن حزم الأندلسي

## المصباح المنير

[40 تغريدة] من كتاب:
( الأخلاق والسير في مداواة النفوس)
للإمام ابن حزم الأندلسي رحمه الله


انظر لها بعينِ العَقلِ والإنصاف،
فواللهِ ما صدرتْ إلا من عين خبيرٍ في الحياةِ !
فتنبّه !


__


[1]
حدُّ العقلِ استعمالُ الطاعاتِ والفضائل،
وهذا الحدُّ ينطوي فيه اجتناب المعاصي
والرذائل، وقد نصُّ اللهُ في غير موضع من كتابه أن من عصَاهُ لا يعقل !



__


[2]
واعلَم أن رياضةَ الأنفس أصعبُ من رياضة الأُسْد، لأن الأُسْد إذا سُجنت أُمنَ شرُّها،
والنفسُ وإن سُجنت لم يؤمن شرُّها !



__


[3]
‏كنا نظنُّ أن العِشقَ في ذواتِ الحركةِ والحِدَّة
من النساء أكثر، فوجدنا الأمر بخلاف ذلك،
وهو في الساكنةِ الحركاتِ
مالم يكن سكونها بَلَهًا !
 :Smile: 


__


[4]
أقصى غايات الصداقة:
التي لا مزيدَ عليها، مَنْ شاركك بنفسه وبماله
لغيْر عِلَّةٍ توجبُ ذلك، وآثرك على منْ سواك !


__


‏[5]
من عجيبِ تدبيرِ الله للعالمِ:
أن كلَّ شئ اشتدَّت الحاجةُ إليه، كان ذلك أهون له، وتأمل ذلك في الماء فما فوقه !
وكل شئ اشتدَّ الغِنَى عنه كان ذلك أعزّ له !


__


[6]
لا تكلِّف صديقَك إلا مثلَ ما تبذلُ له من نفسك،
فإن طلبتَ أكثر فأنت ظالمٌ !!


__


[7]
من عجائب الدنيا:
قومٌ غلبَتْ عليهم آمالٌ فاسدةٌ لا يحصلون
منها إلا على إتعاِب النفسِ عاجلًا
ثم الهم والإثم آجلًا، كمن يتمنَّى غلاء الأقواتِ !


__


[8]
إن أُعجِبْتَ بقوَّةِ جِسمك، فاعلم:
أن البَغْلَ والحِمَارَ والثورَ
أقوى منك وأحمل للأثقال !


__


[9]
الاستطالةُ على من لا يمكنهُ المعارضة،
سقوطٌ في الطبعِ ورذالةٌ في النفسِ والخلقِ،
وعجزٌ ومهانةٌ !
ومن فعَل ذلك فهو بمنزلةِ
من يتبجَّح بقتْل جرذٍ !


__


[10]
النصيحةُ مرَّتانِ:
فالأولى فرضٌ والثانية تنبيهٌ وتذكيرٌ،
وأما الثالثة فتوبيخٌ وتقريعٌ،
وليس وراء ذلك إلا التركُّل واللطام،
اللهم إلا في معاني الديانة !

----------


## المصباح المنير

__


[١١]
ليس كل صديق ناصحا، 
ولكن كل ناصح صديق [فيما نصح فيه] !


__


[١٢]
إِذا حضرت مجْلِس علم فَلَا يكن حضورك إِلا
حضور مستزيد علما وأجرا لا حضور مستغن بما عندك طَالبا عَثْرَةً تشيعها أَو غريبةً تشنعها فهذه أَفعال الأرذال !


__


[١٣]
يجب عليك أَن لَا تكون فضوليًا فإِنهَا صفةُ سوءٍ
فإن أجابك الذي سألتَ بما فيه كفاية لَك
فاقطع الكلَام !


__


[١٤]
لا تنصحْ على شرطِ القبولِ
ولا تشفعْ على شرطِ الإجابةِ
ولا تهبْ على شرطِ الإثابةِ
لكن على سبيل استعمال الفضلِ
وتأديةِ ما عليك من النصيحةِ
والشفاعةِ وبذلِ المعروف !



__


[١٥]
لا تُصاهِر إلى صديق ولا تبايعه !
فما رأينا هذين العملين إلا سبباً للقطيعة،
وإن ظن أهلُ الجهلِ أن فيهما تأكيداً للصلة، فليس كذلك !
لأن هذين العقدين داعيانِ كلَّ واحدٍ
إلى طلب حظِّ نفسه !


__


[١٦]
العدلُ حصنٌ يلجأ إليه كلُّ خائفٍ،
وذلك أنك ترى الظالمَ وغيرَ الظالمِ،
إذا رأى من يريد ظلمَه دعا إلى العدل،
وأنكر الظلم حينئذ وذمَّه،
ولا ترى أحداً يذمُّ العدل !


__


[١٧]
المُقلِّدُ راضٍ أن يُغبَن عقلَه،
ولعلَّه مع ذلك يستعظمُ أن يُغبنَ في مالهِ فيخطيء في الوجهين معاً !


__


[١٨]
من أراد الإنصاف فليتوهم نفسه مكان خصمه فإنه يَلُوحُ له وجهَ تعسُّفِه !


قلتُ:وهذه صالحةٌ لأن تكون قاعدة في الحوار!



__


[١٩]
الاستهانةُ نوعٌ من أنواع الخيانة !
إذ قد يخونك من لا يستهين بك،
ومن استهانَ بك فقد خانك الانصاف !
فكلُّ مستهينٍ خائنٌ وليس كل خائنٍ مستهيناً.


__


[٢٠]
كم رأينا مَنْ فاخرَ بما عنده من المتاع
فكان ذلك سبباً لهلاكِهِ !
فإياك وهذا الباب الذي هو ضرٌ محضٌ
لا منفعةَ فيه أصلاً !


قلت:وطريق السلامة من هذا الضُّر هو الشكر!



__

----------


## المصباح المنير

[٢١]
لا تزهدْ فيمن يرغبُ فيك،
فإنه بابٌ من أبواب الظلمِ
وتركُ مقارضةِ الإحسانِ -وهذا قبيحٌ- !



__


[٢٢]
من أردتَ قضاءَ حاجتِهِ بعد أن سألك إياها
أو أردتَ ابتداءَه بقضائها،
فلا تعمل له إلا ما يريدُ هو، لا ما تريد أنت،
وإلا فأمسك !
فإن تعديت هذا كنت مسيئاً لا محسناً !


__


[٢٣]
لا تنقلْ إلى صديقك ما يؤلمُ نفسَه
ولا ينتفعُ بمعرفته فهذا فعل الأرذال !
ولا تكتمْهُ ما يستضرُّ بجهلِه
فهذا فعل أهل الشر !


__


[٢٤]
لا يسرُّكَ أن تُمدحَ بما ليس فيك
بل ليعظم غَمُّك بذلك !
لأنه (نقصك) ينبه الناس عليه ويسمعهم إياه،
ولا يرضى بهذا إلا أحمق ضعيف العقل !


__


[٢٥]
لو لم يكن من فضل العلم إلا أن الجُهَّال يهابونك ويجلونك !
وأن العلماء يحبونك ويكرمونك !
لكان ذلك سبباً إلى وجوب طلبه،
فكيف بسائر فضائله في الدنيا والآخرة ؟


__


[٢٦]
لو تدبَّر العالمُ في مرورِ ساعاتِه ماذا كفاهُ العلمُ من الذلِّ بتسلُّطِ الجُهال،
ومن الهمِّ بمغيبِ الحقائقِ عنه،
لزادَ حمداً للهِ عزّ وجل !


__


[٢٧]
أجلُّ العلومِ ما قرَّبك من خالقِك تعالى
وما أعانكَ على الوصولِ إلى رضاه !


قلتُ: وأجلُّ طريقٍ إلى اللهِ معرفتُهُ تعالى !



__


[٢٨]
سرَّني أهلُ العلمِ مرّتين من عمُري :
أحدهما: بتعليمي أيام جهلي .


والثاني: بمذاكرتي أيام عمَلي .



__


[٢٩]
ومن طلب الفضائلَ لم يساير إلا أهلها !
ومن طلبَ الجاهَ والمالَ واللذاتِ
لم يساير إلا أمثالَ الكلاب الكلبة
والثعالب الخلبة !



__


[٣٠]
إحرص على أن توصفَ بسلامةِ الجانبِ، وتَحفَّظْ من أن تُوصفَ بالدَّهاء،
فيكثر المتحفظونَ منك،
حتى ربما أضرّ ذلك بك، وربما قتلك !


__

----------


## المصباح المنير

[٣١]
الوجعُ والفقرُ والنكبةُ والخوفُ
لا يحسّ أذاها إلا من كان فيها،
ولا يعلمه من كان خارجاً عنها،
وفسادُ الرأي والعارِ والإثمِ
لا يعلمُ قبحَها إلا من كان خارجاً عنها
وليس يراه من كان داخلاً فيها !


__


[٣٢]
أول من يزهدُ في الغادر من غَدرَ له الغادر ! وأول من يمقتُ شاهدَ الزورِ من شهد له به ! وأول من تهون الزانية في عينها
الذي يزني بها !



__


[٣٣]
إستعمل سوء الظن حيث تقدر
على توفيتِه حقَّه في التحفُّظِ والتأهبِ !
واستعمل حسنَ الظنِ حيث لا طاقة بك
على التحفظ فتربح راحة النفس !


قلتُ: وضبطُ ذلكَ عزيزٌ !



__


[٣٤]
أبْلَغَ في ذمِّكَ مَنْ مَدَحكَ بما ليس فيك،
لأنه نبَّه على نقصك !
وأبْلَغَ في مَدحكَ مَنْ ذمَّك بما ليس فيك،
لأنه نبه على فضلك !


__


[٣٥]
أصولُ الفضائلِ كلُّها أربعةٌ،
عنها تتركبُ كل فضيلة، وهي:
العدلُ والفهمُ والنجدةُ والجودُ .


قلتُ: والنجدةُ، أي: الشجاعة في القتال !


__


[٣٦]
من جاء إليك بباطلٍ رجعَ من عندك بحق،
وذلك أن من نقل إليك كذباً عن إنسان
حرَّك طبعَك فأجبتَه، فرجع عنك بحقٍ،
فتحفَّظْ مِنْ هذا !


__


[٣٧]
لا شيء أقبح من الكذب !
وما ظنك بعيب يكون الكفر نوعاً من أنواعه ؟! فكلُّ كفرٍ كذبٌ فالكذب جنس والكفر نوع تحته!



__


[٣٨]
يتركّبُ الطمعُ من هذه الصفات الأربع :
الجبن، والشح، والجور، والجهل !
ولولا الطمع ما ذلَّ أحدٌ لأحدٍ !


__


[٣٩]
أخبرني بعض من صحبناه في الدهر
عن نفسه:
أنه ما عرفَ الغيرةَ قطُّ حتى ابتُلي بالمحبة فغار !


__


[٤٠]
السعيدُ في المحبةِ:
هو من ابتلي بمن يقدر أن يلقي عليه قُفلَه
ولا تلحقه في مواصلته تبعةٌ من الله عز وجل ولا ملامة من الناس !


__


تمّ القطفُ -بفضل الله- من ثمار هذا الكتاب
للإمام ابن حزم الأندلسي رحمه الله تعالى:
( الأخلاق والسير في مداواة النفوس )
وإني بعد هذا أهيبُ بمن ابتليَ بسوء في نفسه،
وأراد أن يُهذِّبها أن ينظرَ لهذا الطرح النفيس
من هذا الإمام الخبير !






وكتب/
أبو ابراهيم ماجد المطرود

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

كتابه هذا من أنفع الكتب ، رحم الله ابن حزم ، وجزاك خيرا أخي المصباح ، جعلنا الله وإياك مصابيح هدى .

----------

